# Dead Roses - Too late to start over?



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey everyone,

When we bought our house 2 years ago, it came with a decent amount of landscaping already done, including 3 seemingly mature rose plants. The first summer and last summer they did very well. Filled out nicely, great blooms throughout the season.

This year I think they're toast. We had some warmer days early this spring where the greened up, and then a cold snap after that. So far since we've gotten warm, no signs of life. Everything else in those beds is doing great (including weeds :x ).

Is it too late to go grab some roses from a local store, plant, and still get some blooms this summer? Anything in particular to look for as far as variety or how they've been cared for at the store?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Not at all. If you're able to get some of the Knock Out roses, they're very easy to maintain, and are prolific bloomers. Mine have grown like crazy this year, and always have been great bloomers. The double-knock outs are a tight bloom, and I prefer those over the normal ones. They're usually about $20/ea at the big box stores.

https://youtu.be/WfqdP1zMunM


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I just replaced a knockout in my yard last week. You should be fine with good soil and proper irrigation. Drown the ground once you get them in. Then let it dry out a few days if possible. After that just water when needed


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Definitely still time. The only thing you don't want to do is plant them so late in the fall that they can't get established before winter.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Perfect, thanks guys!


----------

